# Revell Flash Gordon and the Martian reissue?



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

First I've heard of this..............


http://www.monstersinmotion.com/car...5-1-8-scale-model-kit-revell-re-issue-p-20991


about time this was brought back.:thumbsup:


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Already got an original -- just need the helmet!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool maybe they will surprise us with the Snoopy Kits too !



Mcdee:thumbsup:


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

AWESOME! This is one kit I've wanted for a while (plus the Disney Pirates and Snoopy kits). Had them all as a kid. Certainly hope it comes with reproduction box (it says "box art may vary").


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Great, I have the Flash Gordon figure already with an original box but I am missing the Martian figure.This now gives me an incentive to finally finish painting this so It will be ready for the addition of the Martian Figure.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I remember back in the 70's, someone took that kit and converted it into a Storm trooper from Star Wars and did a great job with it.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

apls said:


> I remember back in the 70's, someone took that kit and converted it into a Storm trooper from Star Wars and did a great job with it.





Ok.....err......what did they do.........replace the entire kit?


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Looking forward to this reissue, the martian doesn't look much like Matt Damon though.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've never even _heard _of this kit! Now I must have one!


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

CultTVman brought this out a couple years ago under the 'Red Planet'
name.

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Classic-Spaceman-from-Red-Planet_p_2966.html


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Buc said:


> CultTVman brought this out a couple years ago under the 'Red Planet'
> name.
> 
> http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Classic-Spaceman-from-Red-Planet_p_2966.html


The one on Cults site is Resin, The one coming our from Revell is a re issue of the Original kit in styrene, a World of difference to some guys.
Denis


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

Are we _certain_ that this is a styrene kit reissued by Revell? Monsters in Motion can be kind of inaccurate sometimes. No other store has any mention, so I hope this isn't the resin kit that Cult TV sells. Similar price, says "box art may vary", etc.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

ThingMaker said:


> Are we _certain_ that this is a styrene kit reissued by Revell? Monsters in Motion can be kind of inaccurate sometimes. No other store has any mention, so I hope this isn't the resin kit that Cult TV sells. Similar price, says "box art may vary", etc.


Well the caption reads "Flash Gordon and Alien 1965 1/8 Scale Model Kit Revell Re-Issue"

Shipping Tuesday January 19, 2016... I don't think you would have to wait 3 months if it was the same resin kit Cult is selling....but who knows???
Denis


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

monsters in motion is NOT a reliable source


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

mcdougall said:


> Well the caption reads "Flash Gordon and Alien 1965 1/8 Scale Model Kit Revell Re-Issue"
> 
> Shipping Tuesday January 19, 2016... I don't think you would have to wait 3 months if it was the same resin kit Cult is selling....but who knows???
> Denis


All their pre-orders have similar language and judging by a lot of them they are never very accurate (time-wise). That seems like a standard cut and paste text they put on all pre-order items. So maybe they are waiting for a supply from Cult TV (or whoever makes them) and just put that text on the item.

Again, Monsters in Motion has a history of being sloppy and sometimes inaccurate (hence how they could mistake a resin cast of the Revell original as a reissue Revell if they weren't paying attention). I just wondered if we knew with certainty that Revell was releasing this in styrene, as there seems no mention of this anywhere else on the internet. 

Anyway- hope that's not the case and Revell is actually re-releasing this, but it is a very odd kit for Revell to reissue.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

RMC said:


> monsters in motion is NOT a reliable source


Perhaps not ...BUT....I've heard through a pretty reliable source that
(I'm quoting here...)
"BTW, I have done a bit of digging and the Flash Gordon WILL be in styrene, run from Revell molds and sold through Atlantis. And the companion Phantom (with Witch Doctor) kit should be following shortly.  
"

Hope this is all true :thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here you go...
http://culttvman.com/main/flash-gordon-reissue-and-more-from-atlantis/

Just pre ordered mine 

Denis


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

Buc said:


> CultTVman brought this out a couple years ago under the 'Red Planet'
> name.
> 
> http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Classic-Spaceman-from-Red-Planet_p_2966.html


They have now removed this resin kit from their site and added the Atlantis reissue instead. This must have just happened in the last hour or two.
Anyway - I do hope it comes in the reproduction box.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Might explain all the Revell FLASH GORDON and the MARTIAN Model Kit lately going between $150.00 and $325.00 range...
Denis


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Perhaps not ...BUT....I've heard through a pretty reliable source that
> (I'm quoting here...)
> "BTW, I have done a bit of digging and the Flash Gordon WILL be in styrene, run from Revell molds and sold through Atlantis. And the companion Phantom (with Witch Doctor) kit should be following shortly.
> "
> ...




Cool about the Phantom too. This must be the big news Atlantis briefly mentioned the other day.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

culttvman is reliable !..........cool..........maybe they will reissue the Beatles from the 60's as well ?


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

SUNGOD said:


> Ok.....err......what did they do.........replace the entire kit?


I believed he used putty to convert it, I remembered it looked good.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Here you go...
> http://culttvman.com/main/flash-gordon-reissue-and-more-from-atlantis/
> 
> Just pre ordered mine
> ...


Ditto, Denis!


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Great news if it is a styrene Atlantis kit!!!


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

I have both kits, glue bombs I got off eBay years ago and restored. Looking forward to these reissues....so much potential for conversions. The phantom body and pose is great to make into Batman, Superman, or other heroes. Flash's space suit can be painted and customized many different ways. And his head would be great for an Aquaman figure...


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I would be great if it was to be reissued. Any word coming from the horse's mouth Revell.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

It's on Steve's website for pre-order so it's legit;
http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Flash-Gordon-1965-reissue-from-AtlantisRevell--2995--PREORDER-RESERVATION-_p_3337.html


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

xsavoie said:


> I would be great if it was to be reissued. Any word coming from the horse's mouth Revell.


If they are third party reissues via Atlantis (like Zorro was) I doubt you will hear anything from Revell


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Hmmmm wait a sec. This isn't going to be one of those deals like the Sealab is it? They need so many pre-orders by such a time or the kit gets cancelled?

By what I'm reading the original molds are being used here where-as new tooling had to be done for the Sealab but I'm not sure how this all works.

I didn't have much interest in the Sealab but I'm all over any Atlantis figure kit releases. 
Even more-so I hope the Phantom & Witch Dr follow close behind.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Revell molds the kits for Atlantis and they box and sell the kits same as when they just did the Invaders UFO kit and Zorro.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

I want to get one so I can convert it into an Adam Strange figure. The kit is really close and even the head looks like Adam's.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey ....... you stole my idea ........... heh, yea that's what I was thinking and to make an Alanna figure from another model kit that would be a great pair of super heroes. Karl


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

starduster said:


> Hey ....... you stole my idea ........... heh, yea that's what I was thinking and to make an Alanna figure from another model kit that would be a great pair of super heroes. Karl


Maybe you can work something with the Moebius Black Widow. Just a thought

I can hear the aftermarket guys reving thier engines already with these babies


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Now there's a thought, thanks Jimmy B. Karl


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Well on paper both kits line up Scale-wise at 1/8, but I'm sure there will be a substantially different level of detail between a Revell re-tread and a Moebius original tooled this side of the Nixon administration. hopefully you can work it out


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

* I have it on excellent  authority that these are not reverse engineered releases..BOTH kits ( yes, both) are from the original Revell molds...

"nuff said"*


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Excellent News Z....
I asked this question on their Facebook page on Saturday...
https://www.facebook.com/AtlantisToyAndHobby
"Hey is Atlantis re-issuing the Revell Flash Gordon kit...?....and then the Phantom and Witch Doctor???"

The response this morning was : "Atlantis Toy and Hobby yes! that is the plan-we will update this page with some pics and dates shortly-thanks for your interest!"

:thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

it's a pretty straightforward endeavor, done many times in the past
by R2 and others. Not sure why this is so difficult for some to understand?


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Buc said:


> it's a pretty straightforward endeavor, done many times in the past
> by R2 and others. Not sure why this is so difficult for some to understand?



iTs dIfFIcUlT tOo UnDeRStAnD cOs My BrAiN hUrTs...:freak:


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

what brain??!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Brain and Brain! What is Brain???


Larry


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

LGFugate said:


> Brain and Brain! What is Brain???
> 
> 
> Larry


Are you Morg or Eyemorg?!


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...I thought the molds were destroyed in that train wreck..&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's up for preorder at Megahobby (Megahobby IS Atlantis, remember).


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

John P said:


> It's up for preorder at Megahobby (Megahobby IS Atlantis, remember).


No offense but Atlantis sold Megahobby a year or so ago


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I though Mega developed Atlantis, not the other way round?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

deadmanincfan said:


> Are you Morg or Eyemorg?!


These days it's iMorg.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

BrianM said:


> ...I thought the molds were destroyed in that train wreck..��


That was Aurora, this kit is originally from Revell.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...I was joking!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

BWolfe said:


> That was Aurora, this kit is originally from Revell.


 I heard the Aurora Train hit a Revell train...
might be wrong though....:freak:
Denis


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

John P said:


> I though Mega developed Atlantis, not the other way round?


Mega created Atlantis. Then things got too busy for them to be able to do both, the manufacturing and run a store too. So they sold Mega to someone else so they could concentrate all their energy on Atlantis.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I did not know that.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

BWolfe said:


> That was Aurora, this kit is originally from Revell.


The great Aurora train wreck is largely a myth. There apparently was a wreck which did not destroy many tools, but Monogram (now part of Revell) kept many of the most valuable tools (like the Batmobile) under wraps and let it by "known" that they were destroyed in the fabled wreck. Polar Lights bought the Batmobile mould (for example) from Revell and rereleased it. Sometimes Urban Myths turn out to be true, but usually not. This is one of the "Not".


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

There's an excellent FAQ on the Train Wreck over at Cult's:

http://culttvman.com/main/aurora-faq-6-what-is-the-story-about-the-aurora-train-wreck/


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

BrianM said:


> ...I thought the molds were destroyed in that train wreck..��


*those molds that were damaged in the train wreck were original molds that were made by Aurora sold to Monogram in 1977. Flash Gordon & the Martian and the Phantom and the VooDoo witch Doctor were Molds made by Revell back in 1965. They were never Aurora produced molds.

Z*


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Owen E Oulton said:


> The great Aurora train wreck is largely a myth. There apparently was a wreck which did not destroy many tools, but Monogram (now part of Revell) kept many of the most valuable tools (like the Batmobile) under wraps and let it by "known" that they were destroyed in the fabled wreck. Polar Lights bought the Batmobile mould (for example) from Revell and rereleased it. Sometimes Urban Myths turn out to be true, but usually not. This is one of the "Not".



*It was not actually a "myth", it was simply partially true in regards to the molds that most of us are interested in...the train did derail on the way to Morton Grove, Illinois, and scattered some molds onto the snow, as it was wintertime when it occured. It took some time to recover them and get them back on a train to MG...They arrived along with the molds that did not fall off the train. the Batmobile Kit was such a big hit, that Aurora had a second mold made during its production, to keep up with demand back in 1966. What most likely happened is one of the batmobile molds probably got damaged and was scrapped, and the duplicate mold survived..

When the Molds arrived at MG, management scrapped what was damaged based on what they they felt was marketable for the present then, and for the future, as they felt it wasnt worth the cost to repair what had no marketability. And that also included some undamaged molds..Also Aurora themselves scrapped some figure kit molds long before the Monogram acquisition for their beryllium copper content. 


Polar lights did not "buy" the Aurora Batmobile Mold. They have a contract that allows them access to the entire Mold inventory at Revell Monogram.

Not really a 
"myth".. just a management marketing decision.*


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

John P said:


> I though Mega developed Atlantis, not the other way round?



*Megahobby Founded Atlantis. they sold megahobby and decided to concentrate on Atlantis as kit manufacturers.*


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

amazing how the ol' train wreck story lives on. and gets better and
more detailed w/ each telling.

It's like the freaking Blob!! 


(it's like listening to Stan Lee tell the early 'Marvel-came-to-be' stories!)


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Beware of "experts."


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

I wonder how many times in a lifetime we'll hear the train wreck story - it's like the story of Noah's Ark or the Dutch boy with his finger in the dike - you hear it many times. Someone with a model shop in London once told me dramatically that "there are only three people in the world who know which molds were destroyed in that train wreck, and I'm nor prepared to comment." I guess if someone would list the destroyed molds, the story would go away, but until then it'll remain fascinating. 

I was interested to hear that Polar Lights have a contract that allows them access to the entire Mold inventory at Revell Monogram (not my words!) and I was intrigued by Denis' revelation that the Aurora train hit a Revell train - there's obviously still so much more to learn about it!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Zathros said:


> *
> Polar lights did not "buy" the Aurora Batmobile Mold. They have a contract that allows them access to the entire Mold inventory at Revell Monogram.
> *


Didn't know they had access to Revell's mold inventory. As Revell still produces models from a lot of their molds. I know Revell will run kits for just about anyone if they are willing to purchase enough of them.

I knew they had access to the RC2 mold inventory (MPC, AMT, PL, etc.)
As RC2 has no interest in producing models.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Zathros said:


> *Polar lights did not "buy" the Aurora Batmobile Mold. They have a contract that allows them access to the entire Mold inventory at Revell Monogram.*


*

Whether PL purchased the physical moulds or simply purchased access to them is splitting hairs. They have enough control over them to have re-worked them (or have Revellogram re-work them) to eliminate some of the problems with sink marks (as per PL's own blog) and change the moulded-in logo on the inside of the chassis.



Zathros said:



Not really a "myth".. just a management marketing decision.

Click to expand...

You'll note I said "largely" a myth. Many myths have a grain of truth at the core. That grain has been blown up to truly mythic proportions, and was actively promulgated by Monogram for many years (also a marketing-driven decision, one assumes).*


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Speaking of train wrecks, it seems to me that the Flash Gordon figure could also be used to make a 3-D version of the movie poster for _Plan 9 From Outer Space_ (1959), Ed Wood's cinema messterpiece.


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

Jimmy B said:


> Well on paper both kits line up Scale-wise at 1/8, but I'm sure there will be a substantially different level of detail between a Revell re-tread and a Moebius original tooled this side of the Nixon administration. hopefully you can work it out


Uh... Moebius is doing kits of the NIxon administration. Bet those will be a big seller. :tongue:


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

eradicator178 said:


> Uh... Moebius is doing kits of the NIxon administration. Bet those will be a big seller. :tongue:



I hope the Haldeman and Erlichman figures have interlocking bases.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Oh, fer corn's sake! Didn't Dino De Laurentis do Flash enough damage without you guys involving Our Hero in politics? *Harrumph*


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*Flash Gordon Reissue*

I have always planned to do a kit bash of the DC comic character "Space Ranger" (Mystery In Space and Tales Of The Unexpected) using the Revell Flash Gordon. I think the suit is real close to the SR suit, but some work will have to be done at the neckline where the FG helmet fits the suit. SR has a clear "helmet" that just covers 2/3 of his head. I'll have to give FG a butch-cut and I'll have to replace the Martian with "Cyrll", SR's "sidekick", a larger base to maybe even accommodate Myra, SR's lady friend.
Wish me luck!

Phil


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

A lot of kitbash possibilities with this one!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

It'll go well with the Moebius Mars Attacks kit.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Now there's an idea!.....................Martians Vs. Humans...........on Venus.


----------

